
IBM Design Language – Front End: Fundamentals - robin_reala
http://www.ibm.com/design/language/framework/front-end/fundamentals.shtml
======
nkishore
This is nothing new. Its Google's material design.
[http://www.google.com/design](http://www.google.com/design).

